# Slather before Rub



## zimq (Dec 30, 2011)

I know some folks use mustard, and some use peanut oil, and some use other things to slather the meat  before adding the rub... What do you use and why?


----------



## boardpuller (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi, I don't slather with any thing I want the rub to season the meat. on large cuts we soak (marinate) the meat in juice sweet or fermented for a few days then rub. but thats me good luck and good smoking


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2011)

To hold the rub on. I use mustard on pork, EVOO on poultry & fish, thick Worcestershire on beef.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't use anything I pour out the rub and RUB it in.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 31, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> I don't use anything I pour out the rub and RUB it in.


Yup!!

  Craig


----------



## johnnie walker (Dec 31, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> I don't use anything I pour out the rub and RUB it in.




X3  just rub it on!


----------



## zimq (Dec 31, 2011)

I have heard people use the mustard for a better bark, lets say on a butt or a shoulder. But I have also read that oil helps the rubs breakdown better.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 31, 2011)

ZimQ said:


> I have heard people use the mustard for a better bark, lets say on a butt or a shoulder. But I have also read that oil helps the rubs breakdown better.


Where you hearing this stuff anyway???

  Craig


----------



## zimq (Dec 31, 2011)

A lot of different places. Lots of books. Something about the way the oil helps breakdown the  compounds in the rub. I have used mustard and oil before, and I tend to like the oil better, but I was just curious of what others thoughts and experiences were.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 31, 2011)

I've done it both ways.  Lately on ribs & butts I've gone to using mustard as a base for the rub.  Makes it stick so much better and you never notice the taste in the end.

Like Al said, other things for other meats, but I think some form of oil or base such as mustard does make for a more juicy product in the outer most layer also.


----------



## hmcm (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm with SmokinAl on this one.  I do the same thing and always comes out AWESOME!!!


SmokinAl said:


> To hold the rub on. I use mustard on pork, EVOO on poultry & fish, thick Worcestershire on beef.


----------



## jacox (Dec 31, 2011)

Many years ago I read a recipe which said white vinegar breaks down the enzymes in pork, which with used with a heavy dried rub produces extra tender pork. I have have good success with both white vinegar and mustard on pork, but I prefer white vinegar. IMHO.


----------



## sausageboy (Dec 31, 2011)

I sprinkle on a light coating of rub, let the meat set for some time to draw out some moisture and proteins which will help hold on the rest of the rub, once it's good and moist and hopefully a little sticky, add the rest of the rub.


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 31, 2011)

Worcestershire


----------



## sprky (Dec 31, 2011)

Most of the time I use cheap yellow mustard with worcestershire sauce in it. I use 2 Tbsp per 16 oz bottle. I use it cause it works good

Happy New Year


----------

